# How much milk do your goats give a day?



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

So I wanted to compare with people out there, how much milk you get from your goat/s a day. In total we get about 4-5 gallons of milk a day from our six does. 

Here is a chart of individual production::


Buttercup: 1-1 1/2 gallons a day
Rosie: 1-1 1/2 gallons a day
Ivy: 3/4 - 1 gallon a day (usually just 3/4)
Delilah: 3/4 - 1 gallon a day
Willow: 3/4 - 1 gallon a day 
Iris: 3/4 - 1 gallon a day

Delilah, Willow, and Iris are FF's, and the other three are second freshener's. We've been milking for almost two months.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...nice!
Heidi a 6 year old nubian ~ 1 gallon a day at peak but now about 3/4 of a gallon
Daisy Mae a 2 year old FF nubian~ 1 gallon a day (sometimes only 3/4)
Dahlia~ unknown age (guessing older since she is missing teeth) 1 gallon a day

Can't wait to see how my nubian doeling and my saanen do next season!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am only milking one at this time, a 3 year old alpine, third freshening, 4 months fresh. She is producing about 10 pounds a day. (8 pounds is a gallon)


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

My FF Oberhasli is only producing 1 quart + 1/2 pint per day :? My doe seems so inadequate compared to those numbers lol! However, in her defense she aborted her kid so never came in "full" milk. But it is delicious!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I only have 4 producing does right now, but I plan on having 12 freshening does next year. Then if I get the girls I want from my does, I'll have 17-18 dairy does! :shocked: :shocked: I'll have some milkers for sale for sure! 

Babette ~ 3yr- 2nd freshener~ 17lbs
Moon ~ 4yr- 3rd freshener~ 18lbs 
Biagia ~ 3yr- 2nd freshener~ 22lbs
Clarice ~ 7yr- 5th freshening~ 12lbs


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, those are some nice does  I can't imagine getting more milk than my does give currently. We have froze two freezers full of it. Just have to get the rest of the stuff we need for soap.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Minty-Alpine Kiko 3 freshening, 1-1 1/4 gal
Lady Clair-3/4 Kiko 1/4 Alpine 1 freshening, 1/2-1 gal
Cup Cake-full Boer 1 freshening, 1/2-3/4 gal 
Scarlet-full Boer 1 freshening, she kicks like a mule so I haven't got a accurate quantity


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Most of mine right now are giving around 10 lbs but I've had lots of goats give in the 14 15 lb range and more than a few in the 16 to 18 lb range.


----------

